# old bench lathe



## celsoari (Nov 7, 2019)

Hello, my name is Celso and I'm from Brazil. I bought a lathe to reform and I don't know its brand and type. Can anyone help me with this information?
Attached photos
thankful
Celso Ari


----------



## francist (Nov 7, 2019)

Hey Celso, any better pictures of the tag on the front there? I can see a three-point star, what looks like an S-T-B, but the rest is kind of blurry. Or do you think that's just a vendor tag from who sold it?

-frank


----------



## celsoari (Nov 7, 2019)

francist said:


> Hey Celso, any better pictures of the tag on the front there? I can see a three-point star, what looks like an S-T-B, but the rest is kind of blurry. Or do you think that's just a vendor tag from who sold it?
> 
> -frank


its a  older vendor tag (1955)


----------



## brino (Nov 7, 2019)

Nevermind......scooped by @celsoari.

-brino


----------



## celsoari (Nov 7, 2019)

brino said:


> Nevermind......scooped by @celsoari.
> 
> -brino


Sociedade Technika Berensis, its a old vendor and old machining school. This lathe belonged to a school that hasn't existed since the 60's


----------



## brino (Nov 7, 2019)

I think I see a few similarities with the Sanches Blanes copy of the South Bend.....
http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend9-inch/page6.html

But yours has real "beefy" handles and levers.....

-brino


----------



## celsoari (Nov 11, 2019)

I suspect this lathe is a Portass. There are some similarities. The cover of the reduction train gears are identical. The support of flat pulleys is also identical.
however the bed and feet are quite different.


----------

